# Boer goat herd



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Here is my Boer herd


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice herd, beautiful scenery too!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks! these were over this last summer. Right now everyone is all fuzzy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice herd!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice looking herd.


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice herd! But what's wrong with the goat in the 2nd pic? Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Pygmygoatluver said:


> Nice herd! But what's wrong with the goat in the 2nd pic? Lol


Thanks guys! And oh she is just taking a dust bath haha


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

WOW!!! Beautiful pictures....they look like postcards.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks!! Thats why I love the Mountains!!


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

robin4 said:


> WOW!!! Beautiful pictures....they look like postcards.


 I forgot to ask, what state do you live in?


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Great pics!!! I love the dog!!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow what great shots! Looks amazing!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes gorgeous.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks Robin, Thats why I love the mountains.


----------

